# Our Riley is gone



## ipsuel (May 22, 2011)

I posted a few weeks back, received so much support and love but I haven't posted since -- mainly because we spent every moment with Riley during the last month of his life. 

Last night ,, after almost 14 years with us, we gave him what I consider to be our final gift to the best dog ever, and helped him to pass peacefully and painlessly. 

I just wanted to say TY for the support you gave when I posted about his cancer. As I said, the reason I wasn't back was only because I wasn't online at all, but rather, with him 24/7.

My sons and I are basically non-functional today but I will post when I get it together mentally... 

I just wanted to ask that you send prayers that, wherever he is, he is peaceful, happy, wagging his tail (and slobbering ;-)). 

I know everyone here knows how hard this is... God love the pet lovers of this world, because I have found many do not get it... thank you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I'm sure Riley is playing joyfully at the Bridge and meeting all those beloved fur friends who have gone before him. 

Hugs to you and your kids as you learn to adjust. It does take time...For me, I immersed myself in all things that reminded me of my Sam; home movies, pictures, special places. I also started a journal and wrote down everything about Sam so I'd never forget the least or smallest 'something'. I have a bag of his fur....I swear I can still smell him and it's been 4+ years.

It does get better. You will always miss him, love him, and remember him, but the pain does lessen and you will feel better. One day you'll realize that you've remembered him with just a smile, that the tears didn't come this time....and he'd want that for you, to remember him with a smile.

Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know the words seem so inadequate at this time, but 4 months ago today I was where you are today, I have a very good idea of what you are feeling right now. 

My heart goes out to you and your family, today and the next several days, weeks, and months to come will be hard. Each day gets a little easier. I hope you will find comfort in knowing that you did the right thing and gave Riley the best gift of love you could ever give him by letting him go peacefully and with dignity. 

He will always be with you - I believe our Bridge babies are enjoying life, watching over us and patiently waiting for us to join them. 

Godspeed sweet Riley, play hard, run free and and sleep softly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. You are right in that you did give him the most unselfish act of love... freedom from his illness and pain. You've taken on the pain so he could be free of his. Please know that you will find much support and friendship here with ears to listen and shoulders to lean on. I believe your Riley is whole and happy, and waiting for his family. Godspeed sweet boy, and hugs to you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Riley's passing. As the others said, you gave Riley the greatest gift....a peaceful painless journey to Rainbow Bridge.

RIP Riley....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry, but you gave him the final act of kindness by helping him pass peacefully. It hurts and it will hurt, bur gradually the memories will start to bring loving smiles to your face for Riley will be with you forever.


Run free sweet Riley


----------



## ipsuel (May 22, 2011)

I can't thank you all enough... I have so much to say but again, I am non-functional right now... so I am reading, I am taking comfort, and I have so much to say... but I just can't bring myself to say anything but thank you right now... 

Your words bring great comfort and I am soaking them in... I know you all understand why I can't seem to find the words I want in response, just please know how much it means.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

sending out healing thoughts to you


----------



## MyLittleMozzie (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm so sad for you and your family over the loss of Riley and will keep you in my thoughts. I lost my golden in March and was so devastated I thought about signing up for pet bereavement counseling at the local shelter... but I'm the type of person who would rather cry alone in the bathroom where noone can see and I knew I would be a mess just talking about Stella and hearing others talk about their loss. Your post has brought fresh tears to my eyes and I grieve for you and everyone here who has lost a beloved pet

may peace be with you and your family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ipsuel said:


> I can't thank you all enough... I have so much to say but again, I am non-functional right now... so I am reading, I am taking comfort, and I have so much to say... but I just can't bring myself to say anything but thank you right now...
> 
> Your words bring great comfort and I am soaking them in... I know you all understand why I can't seem to find the words I want in response, just please know how much it means.


It's OK and very normal to be having these feelings. The loss, pain, and emptiness you're feeling is so deep and devastating. You feel like your heart has been ripped right out. When I lost my old guy in Feb. I'd forgotten how much it hurt. At the same time, it made realize that the pain would eventually go away. I'm still working on it.......

It took me several days before I could do a tribute to my old guy. Once I started, the words flowed through the tears and it was very theraputic. I knew for a few months that his time was coming and it was so hard for me to read the tributes in the Rainbow Bridge section because of it. Since his passing and doing his tribute, I found out how comforting everyone's words are. I try to pass that on to others although it brings back my own grief.

Time will heal your heart, I promise.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Riley. Though it was a difficult decsion, your final gift was definitely the greatest one of all. RIP Riley. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers on this difficult day.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your Riley to HSA. I lost my favorite Tucker to it also several months back. Like you I had not heard of the disease prior to his becoming ill. Was taken by your comment on how many others do not "get it" an understand how devastating the loss is for you and your family. A comment often heard. Rest assured there are however plenty of folks that do get it. Again sorry for your loss. Unfortunately nothing eases the pain other than time.


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry, you & your family will be in my prayers <3 and I totally know what you mean, some people just DON'T get it at all..


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Riley. You gave him the greatest gift of all and he is now running with all the other beloved pets at the Rainbow Bridge. It is hard and it hurts so much but it will get better in time and remember, he will always live on in your heart. Hugs to you!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I get it - And I'm so very sorry. My heart is breaking along with yours. Peace to you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry riley is gone, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ipsuel*



ipsuel said:


> I posted a few weeks back, received so much support and love but I haven't posted since -- mainly because we spent every moment with Riley during the last month of his life.
> 
> Last night ,, after almost 14 years with us, we gave him what I consider to be our final gift to the best dog ever, and helped him to pass peacefully and painlessly.
> 
> ...


*Ipsuel: It is so beautiful what your wrote about Riley and I am very glad that you spent every moment with him. You did give him the GREATEST GIFT, and I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with Riley at the Rainbow Bridge!*


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*The Last Battle *

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown 



My thoughts & prayers are with you at this difficult time. Enjoy the memories!
​


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's truly a heart-break that many cannot understand. The bond between owner and dog is so special and those who have not been lucky enough to experience it cannot fully understand the pain we feel...

My prayers are with you during this difficult time...
RIP Riley


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your family. Like many others here, I have been where you are now and probably will be again soon for another senior sweetheart. You gave Riley an important last gift of love. I hope you can find comfort in the knowledge that he is no longer in any pain, even though you are hurting badly.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Riley i know how hard you are finding it right now but you did the right thing for Riley RIP sweet boy and play pain free at the bridge.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Godspeed dear Riley.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry that Riley lost his battle, and by ending his pain your pain and loss has just started. I hope that your memories of your times together will help you all through this very difficult time

Run free again Riley and sleep softly with your new friends


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear that Riley is gone. My thoughts are with your family today.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry,,hope the days ahead get just alittle easier for you..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Riley's suffering is over, yours is just beginning. Many prayers coming your way as you grieve your huge loss.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I usually begin by resisting reading these heartbreaking stories, but then decide I need to read them. With the death of my Golden in January, it seems these stories just bring back all those sad feelings of loss. There is something about being brave, though, by reading the stories of other's loss that causes me to feel gratitude and connection with others. I feel I was supported when I needed it, and I want to do the same for others. For you. Giving back, even if it hurts. So--- I am very sorry for your sweet Golden loss! : ( I hope that eventually the pain & heartache begins to soften as days go by. I will think positive thoughts about your dear Riley-- that he is with all the fabulous passed-on pets that were once a part of this supportive network of peoples physical lives. I'll ask my Katie-girl to find him and give him a lick and a fun chase! Much love!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh boy do we get it! So very to hear of your boys passing. May he RIP.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

HI Just wanted to say how sorry I am that Riley passed over to the Rainbow Bridge, but I know you gave him the most unselfish gift of no more pain and suffering for him. It will be two months on June 21st we lost our girl to cancer, but Billie Jean is free of pain also. I know how hard it is to let go, but please remember you did the right thing. Hugs to you and your family, we grieve with you. Mausann


----------



## jakesmom1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss of Riley. I was standing right where you are 8 weeks ago. I gave my Rottie Jasmine that last most loving gift as you did for your boy. Jasmine also had cancer and the last month was the toughest. I still miss her so much every day but it does get easier. I had her for 13 1/2 years and each day that passes I miss her but it does get a bit easier. I still look at all her pictures every day , but now I know that she is running free , with out discomfort and just waiting for the day when we meet again. You will never forget him and he will be watching over you and for you !


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to let your Sweet Riley go. RIP Riley


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss, I know its the hardest thing in the world to lose a loved one. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of the loss of your Riley. May he now Rest In Peace.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry Riley had to leave. 

Sending you all hugs. Riley is free from pain and is watching and smiling from The Bridge. 

Rest in peace sweet boy


----------



## ipsuel (May 22, 2011)

you guys.... you just cannot possibly know what your words mean to me... i still can't get out the words... you really do 'get it'... 

i want to reply to each one of you, to tell you what comfort your posts bring me... but i still can't... i just feel like i am so empty and stuck...

still, i simply can't let this morning pass without telling you *all* that your words touch my heart, and i feel like i am amongst such loving people, who really know what this is like... 

in the next few days, i will respond to each of you... until i can, your understanding means so much to me... more than i can say.

I am leaving in a few minutes to go pick him up... we had him cremated and in some crazy sense, i feel the need to bring him home... 

i know he's not there, i know its illogical... but i dont care, i just want him home.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this I'm very sorry for your loss . I'll keep you in mythoughts and prayers.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you lost your baby. Fourteen years - wow! It must be so hard. Stay strong. You'll be in our prayers!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

ipsuel said:


> you guys.... you just cannot possibly know what your words mean to me... i still can't get out the words... you really do 'get it'...
> 
> i want to reply to each one of you, to tell you what comfort your posts bring me... but i still can't... i just feel like i am so empty and stuck...
> 
> ...


Just wanted to write that we know how bittersweet it is to get their ashes back. Absolutely you want them back with you, but hard that they are ashes. We definitely understand the terrible pain. SO very sorry that you lost your Riley


----------



## jakesmom1 (Jun 12, 2011)

ipsuel said:


> you guys.... you just cannot possibly know what your words mean to me... i still can't get out the words... you really do 'get it'...
> 
> i want to reply to each one of you, to tell you what comfort your posts bring me... but i still can't... i just feel like i am so empty and stuck...
> 
> ...


I had jasmine cremated also and no it is not illogical, honest it will give you comfort to know that that part of him will still be there. I know that some days are harder for me then others and just being able to see, to hold a part of my beautiful girl makes me feel better. Perhaps some day I will put her under the favorite old oak tree in out yard that she loved ............. but not yet . Hugs to you , it is hard to get through but know that your Riley angel is watching over you until you join him.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I am late to posting this, I don't come over here much, Having just lost my Sweet Sugar Faced Frazier 6 months ago tomorrow, I feel so sad when I read these sad stories. I will tell you though, that Time truly is a miracle healer. I kiss my boy's urn everyday, and look at the locks of hair that I snipped from him the night he passed away, and I still sit quietly and miss him. He was my soulmate, my true heart dog. I know that he is with me, deep in a place of no pain, no aging, no sadness. I Imagine him playing happy hearted, romping through fields of sunflowers, rolling on his back and kicking his feet in the air. I know he waits for me to join him one day, and that thought makes me smile. I can't wait to hold him again, but until that time comes, I make my days about being the best Mommy I can for Tucker, loving him, and filling his days with happiness. The more happy HIS days are, the less Sad Mine are. I wish you much peace in the days ahead. <3 RIP Sweet Riley.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am terribly sorry. So many of us know what you and your family are going through. 
We all understand you wanting his ashes at home with you.....
My Rusty sits on my fireplace mantle and at least a few times a week I go over and "pet" the box....sometimes hold it.... 

The pain will dull and get better with time but you will never forget him. 

We all understand...it's hard for me to come to this section since Rusty left for the Bridge but I know how much the support meant to me when it was our time...

Big hugs and prayers to you and your family...
RIP and play hard at the Bridge Riley.....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing your post today. I am so sorry for your loss of Riley. This forum does have wonderful people who understand how you feel. Our babies mean the world to us. I am glad to see you got his ashes back so he is now home forever. My thoughts are with you and your family during this very hard time. I was with my Abby 24/7 during her battle with cancer as well. It sounds like you shut the world out while you spent your time with Riley. I did the same thing. I do not regret it at all. I knew the world would still be there, but my Abby would not. It's a slow process to join the world again after a loss of a loved one. Take care and time will help heal the pain. You will never forget Riley and he will never forget that you were there for him. RIP Riley!!!


----------

